# Eggplant Fries



## QSis (Jul 14, 2008)

I think it was Uncle Bob who posted this idea, and I just tried them for the first time tonight!

They were delicious! Crunchy on the outside, and almost like melted cheese on the inside! They are best right out of the hot oil, and they suffer from cooling and/or being kept in a wam oven.

Thanks for the idea, UB!

Had them with grilled lamb burgers tonight!

Lee







Eggplant Fries

4 Japanese eggplant, peeled and cut into "steak fries"
1 cup flour
1 cup cornmeal
2 eggs, beaten
Seasonings
Oil for frying

Salt the peeled and cut eggplant and let drain in a colander for half hour. Mix the flour with cornmeal and add seasonings in a shallow dish (I like Tony Cachere's, but others use cayenne).

Beat eggs in another dish.

After a half hour, rinse the eggplant of salt and pat dry. Heat oil in pan. 

Dip eggplant fries in beaten egg, then in flour/cornmeal mixture. Drop into hot oil and fry till golden brown.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 14, 2008)

they look yummy.

babe


----------



## miniman (Jul 15, 2008)

I love eggplant - this looks like a great idea.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 15, 2008)

Those look perfect Miss Lee...I could make a meal off of fried "eggplant fries"....They are worse than potato chips...Betcha can't eat just one!!!  Love them!!!


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 15, 2008)

Just what I need... another fried food you can't leave alone...


----------



## QSis (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, and that's what happened, too. Fried up three huge batches in a 14 inch cast iron pan. Only two of us, but there are hardly any left (the photo shows only a small portion of what we made). Addicting!

Good thing I have 9 Ichiban eggplant plants that are just starting to bear fruit!  

Lee


----------



## pdswife (Jul 15, 2008)

any way I could do something like this with baking instead of frying in oil??  They look so good.....!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 15, 2008)

QSis said:


> Good thing I have 9 Ichiban eggplant plants that are just starting to bear fruit!
> 
> Lee


 
Looks great Lee.  I only have 2 plants and can hardly keep up eating them.  In fact, I have 5-6 eggplants in the fridge right now.

I have something up my sleeve for the next batch.

Stay tuned......


----------



## pugger (Jul 15, 2008)

*Mmmmm*

now that looks good & I never would have thunk. Sweet potatoe fries are getting hot down here but will have to try eggplant at home.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 16, 2008)

You don't have to limit yourself to Japanese eggplant - any eggplant will work, as will zucchini or yellow summer squash. We've got a fish-n-chips place here that probably makes as much off of their fried veggies as their fish.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 16, 2008)

Those look so delicious. I am going to make them next time I have egg plants.  I bet courgette, pepper... fries would also be really nice. 

Mel


----------

